# جديد  ترنيمة متبكيش عليا ياامى  متبكيش طول معايا الست العدرا متخافيش



## الامير الحزين (7 أغسطس 2008)

لزيارتى لبعض الاديرة وجد ترانيم  مش عارف اقدر اقول عليها ترانيم ولا ترانيم شعبى ولا ترانيم على هيئة اغانى  لكن وجد نجاح كبيرا فى سماع هذة الترانيم وخاصا فى الصعيد والارايف المناطق البسيطة اشتريت بعض منها وانت دلوقتى هتحمل وتقولى رايك انا  من وجهة نظرى  مش بحب اسمعها  لكن قولت انتم تشاركونى فى الراى  هل هذة الترانيم حرام ولا فكرة كويسة لتوصيل معنى كلمات الترانيم للناس البسيطة ام ممنوعة       ارجوكم شاركونى الراى وكل عضو يحمل الترنيمة يقولى راية                                                                                                                           للتحميل اضغط هنا   ومستنى الردود                                                                             http://www.4shared.com/file/58101777/8d7f6357/track02.html


----------



## كيرلس ملاك12 (8 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كيرلس ملاك12 قال:


> ربنا موجود



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## moka_oka (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب نورى وخلصى من من اخاف


----------



## nashat_shosho (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا عن نفسي كقائد كورال لا أحتمل لسماع الترانيم بهذه الطريقة
لأنه موضوع تجاري بحت
يستغلوا النفوس الغلبانة ويدخلون عن طرق لحن أغنية يستمتع بها بعض الأشخاص
ويغيروا الكلام وتصبح ترنيمة 
أين الروحانيات في الترنيمة 
ممكن ان أستمع الي ترنيمة بلحن قديم مركب عليها كلام جديد 
لكن أغنية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فتخيلوا  أني حافظ أغنية معينا وبعد سماعي للترنيمة المغناه 
أقوم بخلط الأثنين  شئ مهين لمن يسمه هذه النوعية 
وربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## raniagamal (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

nashat_shosho قال:


> *انا عن نفسي كقائد كورال لا أحتمل لسماع الترانيم بهذه الطريقة
> لأنه موضوع تجاري بحت
> يستغلوا النفوس الغلبانة ويدخلون عن طرق لحن أغنية يستمتع بها بعض الأشخاص
> ويغيروا الكلام وتصبح ترنيمة
> ...





شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosanna2008 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ليس هناك شيء حرام أو حلال لكن هناك يليق أو لا يليق . هل يليق بأولاد الله أن يقلدوا العالم في كل شيء ؟ من فترة قصيرة قمت بتحميل ترنيمة بعنوان : يا تري يا مسيحي ؛ علي وزن أغنية يا تري لبهاء سلطان . أين اللجنة الكنسية المسؤلة عن هذه المهازل ؟


----------



## الامير الحزين (7 يناير 2009)

sosanna2008 قال:


> ليس هناك شيء حرام أو حلال لكن هناك يليق أو لا يليق . هل يليق بأولاد الله أن يقلدوا العالم في كل شيء ؟ من فترة قصيرة قمت بتحميل ترنيمة بعنوان : يا تري يا مسيحي ؛ علي وزن أغنية يا تري لبهاء سلطان . أين اللجنة الكنسية المسؤلة عن هذه المهازل ؟






انا معاكى 
بس عايز اقولك على حاجة الشرايط دى بتباع لما يكون الاعياد بتاعة الاديرة 
وقدام الاباء الكهنة والرهبان ومفيش حد مانع حاجة بس لامانة دير مارى جرجس فى الرزيقات مانع هذة الشرايط منعا تام 
لانى  موزع شرايط فى الاديرة وعارف اللممنوع فى الدير  او المطلوب 
شكرا على مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ashrfmalak (18 يونيو 2009)

كل الاشياء تعمل معنا للخير للذين يحبون اللة+++++++


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ayman adwar (21 يونيو 2009)

الرب نورى وخلصى من من اخاف


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

ashrfmalak قال:


> كل الاشياء تعمل معنا للخير للذين يحبون اللة+++++++



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الترنيمه
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 يوليو 2009)

ayman adwar قال:


> الرب نورى وخلصى من من اخاف



شكرا على مرورك


----------

